# Best food dehydrator for home use?



## River Rafter (Jan 13, 2009)

I don't want to build one, so what are your thoughts and experiences on "store bought" dehydrators? Any brands/models the best? Thanks!


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

depends on your budget I suppose but...

Excalibur Food Dehydrators Official Factory Website - Commercial Dehydrators & Living Foods Dehydrators For Raw Food Dehydration

... has a good product


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

I agree that it depends on your budget, but also your needs. I have 5 dehydrators, the oldest being 30 years old! They are a fairly simply stacking tray with a cover set up. I think they are about $20-$30 at Wal Mart and Wally World also has the accomanying supplies, like jerky and fruit roll up trays, jerky spices and such.
I have looked at the fancy expensive ones, but even using mine to dry herbs for sale, I still don't think it's worth it. One thing about the cheap ones is that if you only need to dry one tray, you can leave the others off. I notice that the fancy ones don't seem to be able to do that.


----------



## MaryV (Jan 31, 2009)

I have a round cheap one, but I no longer use it after getting an excalibur.
I find the excalibur faster. but who knows, maybe i just fell for the advertising.
I like the mesh trays in the excalibur. food doesnt fall through to the bottom.
I am using mine every day now, keeping it going sometimes day and night. as soon as I unload, I load up anohter batch...


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

maybe a small (5-tray) one like herbal suggested for the small things AND a large one for bulk drying?

the store bought small ones... make sure it has a fan & adequate convection is the only advice I can think of


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

We have 2 Open Country dehydrators. They were $89 each. 5 round tray's with the fan on top. They work almost non-stop from July through November and did a great job.


----------



## River Rafter (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks everybody! I appreciate the suggestions


----------



## JW Parker (Oct 18, 2008)

What do you really need in a dehydrator more than a chamber with adjustable heat and airflow? I'm thinking of building my own.


----------



## lieuha (Jul 9, 2015)

Excalibur food dehydrator is the best. My family used a 3926TB food dehydrator for 4 years and don't have any problem. If you interest, check good food dehydrator reviews before buy it


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

For $19.00 you can get a single burner countertop range - 120V/1000watt heating unit plus an oven fan for $40 and build a really big food dryer


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Started with a borrowed round stacking tray one that was described as "Really good." Hated the need to always have to rotate trays. Bought an Excalibur and have been well pleased. Can but don't have to rotate trays. Many features strike me as having been very well designed.


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

Since that thread was from 2009 the person probably has one by now.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

quoted from SouthCentral US "Since that thread was from 2009 the person probably has one by now."

You are correct. Perhaps the next person who has this question will benefit from a longer thread.


----------



## Kodeman (Jul 25, 2013)

Several years ago I bought an Excalibur and couldn't be more satisfied. I used to own a cheaper round dehydrator that was marginally OK but the Excalibur is the Cadillac of dehydrators, IMO.


----------

